# job search



## shivkaundal (Aug 8, 2013)

Hello guys

Can anybody tell me what is the best way to apply jobs in germany. I am traveling germany as a business visitor many times in a year so i would like to know how can i apply for jobs during that time. I am registered on eu blue card network but there ia no response from that as well.

Please provide aome guidance.

Thank


----------



## schlagoberskoch (Nov 26, 2015)

Jobbörse, Stellenangebote, Jobs, Jobsuche | Monster.de is the biggest job platform in Germany, from what I remember.

When I work in Germany I always book my accommodation via Apartment Hotels Europe - for your extended stay

All the best!


----------



## shivkaundal (Aug 8, 2013)

schlagoberskoch said:


> Jobbörse, Stellenangebote, Jobs, Jobsuche | Monster.de is the biggest job platform in Germany, from what I remember.
> 
> When I work in Germany I always book my accommodation via Apartment Hotels Europe - for your extended stay
> 
> All the best!


thanks. i have already registered on this site. Lets see how it goes.


----------



## SafariMama (Jun 7, 2016)

Did you check the classifieds?


----------

